# Moving but have no clue where to start



## JessicaJ (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm looking for some advice to get me started.
I am looking to move to Kelowna BC within the next 12 months to live with my partner.
She is Canadian and but I only have a UK passport.

I currently work in the IT industry, and after taking the Self-assessment test for Skilled workers and professionals I think I qualify for a work Visa. I got 74 points providing I have secured work.

I have a few ties in the UK, i.e joint mortgage with my house mate and 2 cats.

My first concern is my house. My house mate could not afford to take on the mortgage alone and I wouldn't dream of doing a runner. Does anyone have any experience with keeping properties as an investment while they are out of the country or is there anywhere I could approach another person to take on my share of the mortgage, relinquishing me of all responsibility?

Do Canada allow foreign pets into the country? I have two cats.

Finding somewhere to live in Kelowna is not a problem as I will live with my partner. So what do I need to seriously consider and in what order?
Do I move and then look for a job or should I secure a job before I decide to move?

Any guidance and support would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Hi

Kelowna is beautiful.

Start with looking for a job first.

No problem bringing cats into the country.

Good luck


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JessicaJ said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for some advice to get me started.
> I am looking to move to Kelowna BC within the next 12 months to live with my partner.
> She is Canadian and but I only have a UK passport.
> 
> ...


The new list for Skilled Worker Visas is not expected until January. It is not known at this point whether IT workers will be on the list. If they are and your work experience is acceptable then you could apply for a PR (Permanent Resident) visa. If not then you'll need to marry your partner and have her do a Spousal sponsorship, otherwise live together (common-law) for 12 consecutive months and then do the Spousal thing. During this time you cannot work. The other alternative is to find pre-arranged employment, have the employer do a LMO and, if successful, you could come on a two year TWP (Temporary Work Permit).
Many people bring their pets to Canada, so not a problem.
Many immigrants retained their UK property and rent them out so again, not a problem.
As far as finding someone to assume your share of the mortgage that's something for your UK mortgagor to deal with. Is it a joint mortgage or registered Tenants in Common? It's not a simple transaction.


----------



## JessicaJ (Nov 19, 2012)

Brockthebadger said:


> Hi
> 
> Kelowna is beautiful.
> 
> ...


I have heard that, I haven't visited yet but I have been assured that I will love it.
I have started to apply for jobs but I'm a little dubious if they will take my applications seriously if I don't already have the right to work there.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## JessicaJ (Nov 19, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> The new list for Skilled Worker Visas is not expected until January. It is not known at this point whether IT workers will be on the list. If they are and your work experience is acceptable then you could apply for a PR (Permanent Resident) visa. If not then you'll need to marry your partner and have her do a Spousal sponsorship, otherwise live together (common-law) for 12 consecutive months and then do the Spousal thing. During this time you cannot work. The other alternative is to find pre-arranged employment, have the employer do a LMO and, if successful, you could come on a two year TWP (Temporary Work Permit).
> Many people bring their pets to Canada, so not a problem.
> Many immigrants retained their UK property and rent them out so again, not a problem.
> As far as finding someone to assume your share of the mortgage that's something for your UK mortgagor to deal with. Is it a joint mortgage or registered Tenants in Common? It's not a simple transaction.


Hmm so I better check back in the new year and hope its still an option for entry under these conditions.
All of the entry conditions sound very complicated, I think I need to research the PR Visa you mentioned.
Is it worth seeking professional advice from Immigration experts to help be gain access to the country and do things right?
The joint mortgage is a full on joint mortgage, I think this is where is will get more complicated.
Its also a relief that pets are welcome, can't leave my kitties behind!
Thank you, I don't feel so quite in the dark now.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

JessicaJ said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for some advice to get me started.
> I am looking to move to Kelowna BC within the next 12 months to live with my partner.
> She is Canadian and but I only have a UK passport.
> 
> I currently work in the IT industry, and after taking the Self-assessment test for Skilled workers and professionals I think I qualify for a work Visa. I got 74 points providing I have secured work.


Jessica, Canada has no need for IT professionals anymore. Please check the skilled workers file. I am pretty sure that IT was removed. Therefore, you cannot immigrate under the skilled worked scheme. Plese check it



JessicaJ said:


> I have a few ties in the UK, i.e joint mortgage with my house mate and 2 cats. Does anyone have any experience with keeping properties as an investment while they are out of the country or is there anywhere I could approach another person to take on my share of the mortgage, relinquishing me of all responsibility?


Once you are in Canada legally, you must declare income from all sources . You are also obliged to report income in the UK regardless of your move because you will be making money from a property in the UK (if you are planning to rent). Your tax laws are clear about this and you should read them. It is not a big deal. Do not worry about this now.

In terms of working and moving. You have two options:

1) Marry your partner in a a jurisdiction that will recognize your marriage and that must be acceptable in the province of BC. That will open a path to immigration

2) Try to secure a job.


If you are moving because of your partner and 1) is not acceptable I would not move really moving countries for a person is a huge commitment.


----------

